# can i put sim card into my TP?



## esquen (Dec 17, 2011)

or i only connect internet by using wifi?


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

That depends on which touchpad you have.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Most touchpads are wifi only. A very small amount have SIM card slots with HSPA+ support, but they're rare enough that you would already know if you had one.

Regardless, you can check by pulling out the tray opposite the volume rocker. If it doesnt pull out completely and just has serial numbers, you cant use a SIM card.


----------



## esquen (Dec 17, 2011)

thx for answering


----------

